

Angular.js, Ember.js, and Backbone.js Compared - metacasts

MetaCasts.tv has done a series of videos for each of the three big frameworks (Angular.js, Ember.js, and Backbone.js), resulting in almost 4 hours of videos. In each of these series we will build the same example application (and no, it&#x27;s not a todo list!). By building the same application you can easily compare and contrast the different styles of each of these frameworks to help better understand which one is the right one for your next project.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.metacasts.tv&#x2F;angular-ember-backbone-screencasts
======
cjbarber
I've been using Meteor.js lately, would love to see that on there!

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
It's pretty horrible. Stop using it.

~~~
trafficlight
This is not helpful.

